# [SOLVED] Stuck at the A: prompt??????



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

I have a Emachine that a friend deleted all files from.And now I have made a floppy boot disk for win98.In the BIOS it says that the first boot option is floppy and the second boot is cdrom.When I put in the floppy and restart it I get the A: but no commans work at all! So I typed in dir at the promt and I got a long list of things (21 files ).The machine had windows 98 on it before she decided to delete files.Can anyone help me?I also have the original windows 98 cd with the product key,but that is the only disk that I have.

Thanks
Maranda


----------



## ratchet (Dec 16, 2001)

mizzfire,

Welcome to TSG.

It appears everything is normal for a boot disk. The A:/ prompt is where you need to start.

If you follow the directions here you shouldn't have any problems.

I'll check back.


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for the quick reply Ratchet  . I am printig out the pages of the install process.I read through it and I do have a full working windows 98 cd,and I am a little confused about the part where it said I can boot from a cdrom instead of the floppy.Should I go back to the BIOS and change it to where it boots from the cdrom first and then the floppy or just cdrom first and disabled the second and third boot options?


----------



## ratchet (Dec 16, 2001)

It will be easier to just use the boot disk to use fdisk to set your partition, then format it. Then run setup from the CD.


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

Alright! I now have windows 98 :up: .Now the machine says it cannot detect a modem.I am trying to put aol back on. But all I get is cannot detect a modem? Does anyone know where I can get the software to make it pick up my modem?


----------



## ratchet (Dec 16, 2001)

If you don't have the driver for the Modem, which should have come with the computer, you have a couple of options. You will need to have the driver on floopy or CD as the win 98 CD surely won't.

Check the Emachine website and try to find the driver for the model# you are working on.

Open the case and look for all numbers on the modem, perhaps the make and model#.
If you fill out the first 2 lines here, you might be able to find out the manufacturer.

In the past I have had to shutdown, remove the modem, reboot, then shutdown and reinstall the modem boot again, to get win 98 to see it.

EDIT; You might also create a CD,if you have a CD-R/RW with AIDA32 - system information tool on it. You will have to put all files for the program on the CD for it to work. Aida32 might ID the modem even thou Win 98 won't.

Once you find the make and model#
DriverGuide.com has a lot of drivers.

user id = drivers
password = all


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Ratchet,
I tried deleting the modem then restarting the machine.It does the same as before,says it is installing modem and software for it.I even went to the device manager and it said this device is working properly and then onto update the driver for this device and it said I was already using the most reccomended driver.I clicked all the links you left in the post and the drivers.com found nothing and the other one I just didnt understand?


----------



## ratchet (Dec 16, 2001)

> But all I get is cannot detect a modem?


So Windows does detect the Modem.
Is Windows installing the right Driver? 
Do you know the make & model# of the modem?


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Ratchet,

The tech help people at the emachine site finally emailed me back and they said that there is NO way that this machine will run anything other than windows XP!!!!!!!! He says thats why I can get any drivers to work.I am not the expert but I know that this computer was running win98 without any problems before,no problems connecting to the internet.I have a windows 98 and a windows ME disk and I have tried them both and the same thing happens when I attempt to install a internet provider.In the device manager it says there is a modem there but but cannot display information because the file is corrupt,try uninstalling the modem and reinstalling which I did with the drivers that the emachine tech people gave me.Do you think there is any hope for this machine?I trust the answers I get from here more!

Maranda


----------



## ratchet (Dec 16, 2001)

I don't belive that either.


Open the case and look for all numbers on the modem, perhaps the make and model#.
If you fill out the first 2 lines here, you might be able to find out the manufacturer.

In the past I have had to shutdown, remove the modem, reboot, then shutdown and reinstall the modem boot again, to get win 98 to see it.


EDIT; You might also create a CD,if you have a CD-R/RW with AIDA32 - system information tool on it. You will have to put all files for the program on the CD for it to work. Aida32 might ID the modem even thou Win 98 won't.

Once you find the make and model#
DriverGuide.com has a lot of drivers.


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

I opened the case and I wrote down all the numbers I could find.I tried them all on that generic search site and no matchs were found for any of them!Now I am in a really big pickle,the tech guy from emachine had me reformat the computer again! For no apperant good reason and now I am at the c: prompt again.This is the only place I have been that hasnt told me my compter was useless! It isnt is it?


----------



## DFC (Apr 24, 2004)

Did your friend happen to give you a resource CD with the motherboard chipset drivers on it? If so, have they been loaded?


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi there DFC. Nope no disk the only thing she has is the windows 98 disk with the product key


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

I have a windows ME disk and a restore disk and a drivers disk but they are for my machine which is a dell.


----------



## DFC (Apr 24, 2004)

You may want to look HERE and figure out what chipset you have. If you know what your MB is then these drivers should work.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What model E Machine?


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

I clicked there and I put in win98 modem drivers and I got a giant list of downloads?How do I know which to choose?


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi there Ace. It says on the front T2482 Emachine 256 MB 80 GB


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

BOM for : T2482 
Part Category Description Part Number 
MB: MB, AM37 1.2 462P W/LAN 100336 
Memory: MEM, DDR-RAM 256MB (Max. 2GB) 1848 
CHASSIS: CHASSIS, NEXGEN-2 MAIN CHASSIS FRAME 
ODD2: 16X DVD 2510 
Video: Video, Integrated 
FDD Model: FDD, D353M3D 2151 
CPU Fan Type: Fan ,58*68.3*80mm 2508 
CPU: CPU, ATHLON XP 2400 
LAN: LAN, 10/100 Integrated 
Mouse: MOUSE, SILVER WHEEL 1689 
Power Supply: PS, 250 WATT 1763 
Keyboard Model: K/B:KB-9908,EN104K,PS/2,EMA,C-BLK/SLVR 2422 
Modem: MODEM, V.92 56K 1759 
HDD: HDD, 80GB 5400rpm 100125 
ODD1: 48X CDRW (48X24X48) 2434 
Speaker: SPEAKER, SP-30A 1691 
Suggested Upgrade or Replacement Products Available 
Part Category Description Part# Price 
Network Cards 10 / 100 LAN Adapter PSEMLNE100TX 29.95 
Memory eMachines 256MB DDR RAM Upgrade ME256DDR2100 69.95 
Memory eMachines 512MB DDR RAM Upgrade ME512DDR2100 129.95 
DVD +/- RW eMachines 8X DVD+/-RW 32x16x40x+8x4x12x DVEM100686RW 189.95 
Video Controller nVidia FX5200 4X/8X AGP 128MB DDR TV + DVI VAEV8A8N306L 99.95 
Video Controller nVidia FX5200 4X/8X AGP 256MB DDR TV + DVI VAEV6A8N307T 139.95 
Video Controller nVidia MX400 64MB DDR AGP 4X Graphic Card VAEV64A4NV56 59.95 


Part Number:
blue = direct purchase | black = not currently available 


Progress


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

Sorry AcaCandy not ace


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.modemsite.com/56k/smartlink.asp

I knew what you meant, you're not the first to do that though


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

File Name: SLA56-V3.60.03-MV-WIN98.exe
Driver Version: 3.60.03
Driver Date: November 17, 2003 
Driver Size: 3.2 MB

I think I'd try that driver.

http://www.smlink.com/main/item.php?ln=en&item_id=68&main_id=27

You may not be able to get to the end without agreeing to their propaganda


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

I clicked the link up there.At the risk of sounding very stupid here  which of the blue clickable links should I choose?
Thanks for all the help and understanding


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Driver/firmware downloads for Smartlink modems - from Smartlink.

I went there first...........


----------



## DFC (Apr 24, 2004)

http://www.smlink.com/main/down/SLA56-V3.60.03-MV-WIN98.exe

Make it easy


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

You answered my question before I could even post it!  .
It is downloading now


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It may or may not work, so don't get your hopes up too far yet


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

ok people as I said earlier I reformatted the hard drive and now I am on the A: PROMPT but the only command it will accept is the c: but then nothing else will work it says bad command or file name?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What commands would you be trying to run from the c: prompt?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

With the boot floppy are you getting a choice to start with or without cdrom support? Didn't you boot with the 98 install cd before? Now I'm confused


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

I am confused too! The directions I got were to "clean install,with floppy boot inserted e:\win98\format c: y then at the a: sys c: then a:\> cd c: c:\>md windows c:\> md windows\options c:\md windows\options\cabs
then insert the win98 cd c:\> cd windows\options\cabs c:\windows\options\cabs\>copy e:\win98 c:\windows\options\cabs>setup


I did the format c: part then Y for all data lost then enter for none and at the A: I typed SYS C: it said transferred but when I got the point where I am to type in CD C: it just goes right back to the A:

Please someone help me


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

When I reboot I do have the option to start with or without cd-rom support


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi mizzfire,

If you got the Windows 98 disk turn off your computer and restart it with that in the CD-Rom drive and your boot up disk in the floppy drive. Make sure to boot with CD-Rom support. At the A:\ prompt type setup and it should begin installing Windows 98 onto C: drive.


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi dr20,
I put in the floppy boot up diskette and the windows 98 cd into the cd-rom drive,restarted the machine and choose start WITH cd-rom support.This is what it shows me

the diagnostic tools were successfully loaded to drive D:
DRIVE E:=DRIVER MSD001 UNIT 0
DRIVE F:= DRIVER MSCD001 UNIT 1
to get help,type HELP and press enter

A:

I typed setup at the A: and it says bad command or file name and is back to a flashing a: prompt.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Ok at the A:\ prompt type E:

When you get to the E: prompt type setup.


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

at the a: I typed in e: and it gave me the E: upon typing in setup I get the same thing BAD COMMAND OR FILE NAME


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

You have two CD-Roms on the computer? If so, type A: and get back to the A:\ prompt. Then type F: and see if you can get to the F:\ prompt.


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

yes I do have two cd trays.I typed in F: and I got the F: prompt but I got the same error messege. Bad command or file name,I tried putting the cd in the other cd-rom drive and then I this message CDR101: NOT READY READING DRIVE E
ABORT,RETRY,FAIL?_


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

I'm not sure how it's working on your system because I have two CD-Roms as well but on boot up it will only read one.

Try putting the 98 disk in both CD-Roms but only use the E:\ prompt to try and get it to start installing. In other words put the 98 disk in the first CD-Rom and at the E:\ prompt type:

setup.exe (add .exe to the command)

If that doesn't do it put the 98 disk in the other CD-Rom and at the E:\ prompt type:

setup.exe


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

Ok I put the cd in the top cd-rom drive and at the E: I typed in SETUP.EXE it said bad command or file name,so I put the cd in the bottom drive and at the E: I typed in SETUP.EXE and I got this

CDR101:NOT READY READING DRIVE E?


I also tried this same proceedure with the F: prompt and got the same thing?


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Let's try a copy command and see if it's reading it. 

Put the 98 disk in the top CD-Rom, which should be your E: drive and type the following command at the E:\ prompt:

copy setup.exe c:


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

Did that and this is what it gave me

FILE NOT FOUND-SETUP.EXE
0 FILE(S) COPIED


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Can you take that 98 disk out and put it in the computer you're using and check to see if there's a setup.exe file on the root.


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

I put the windows98 cd in my working computer and I seen a setup but not a setup.exe


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi again dr20,
Thanks for your time and patience! I put the cd back in the top tray and typed in COPY SETUP C: and this is what I got

SETUP\IMGSETUP.EXE
SETUP\IMGSETUP.INI
SETUP\IMGSTART.EXE
SETUP\IMGSTART.INI
SETUP\IMGST_TR.EXE
SETUP\IMGST_TR.INI
SETUP\IMGTRIAL.EXE
SETUP\IMGTRIAL.INI
SETUP\SAMPLER.INF
9 FILE(S) COPIED

E:


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

That's your setup.exe program so it's either a bad CD-Rom not reading properly or the CD-Rom drivers on the boot disk.

You can try a different Startup disk, download the 98SE OEM to your desktop and extract it to a clean floppy.

http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm

Boot up with CD-Rom support and see if that's the problem.


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

This cd has worked fine in the past?In fact it worked last night! I do have a windows ME cd with the original product key code I could try?What do you think?


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Yes that should work, boot up with the Windows ME disk and first try setup at the A:\ prompt then setup at the E:\ prompt with the 98 disk in the drive.


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

Ok I put in the windows me cd and typed in setup,it ran a scan then said hit enter to continue windows setup,then I got a box that says

THIS VERSION OF WINDOWS MILLENNIUM EDITION CANNOT BE INSTALLED ON YOUR COMPUTER.PLEASE OBTAIN THE CORRECT VERSION FOR YOUR COMPUTER

MESSAGE SU0173


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Is it an OEM disk specifically for your other computer? 

Try using the Windows ME boot up disk to install Windows 98. It should work, all the disc does is load drivers to read your CD-Rom.


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm not sure what OEM means,but I did get the ME disk with MY computer.When you say use the ME boot up disk,does that mean for me to make a ME floppy or to put my ME cd in the top cd-rom drive with the 98 boot up floopy in the a drive?


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

The Windows ME boot up disk is on CD? Yes you'll want to try another boot up disk on floppy other than the one you've been using because that could be the problem. You can download a new one from the link above and use that with the 98 CD in the drive.

Btw how did you install Windows 98 last night? You used the boot up disk you have now and typed setup at the A:\ prompt and it worked?


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

Yes thats what I did, I inserted the win98 cd and the win98 boot up floppy and at the a: I typed in setup and all was fine,except when I put aol on it it said cannot detect a modem.So the tech people over at emachines .com had me doing A:\E:\WIN98\FORMAT C: and now it wont do anything I want it to.Yes I made a new win98 booter from the bootdisk.com link you left,I even used a new floppy to extract it to.I also made a win ME booter floppy while I was there,I used that one with the windows ME cd,thats when it started to load but I got the error message about the correct version for my computer.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

If you got a new Windows 98 boot disk let's start over. At the A:\ prompt type Format C:. Then boot back up with CD-Rom support and the 98 disk in the drive and type Setup. If it worked last night it should again.


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

Ok dr20 I have the new 98 floppy boot in the diskette drive and the windows 98 cd in the to cdrom drive. A the A: I typed FORMAT C: then Y for all data being lost and now its on 5 %


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

After it's formatted make sure to reboot and hopefully it will work this time. ;^)


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

So when its finished formating I reboot the machine with the floppy in and the win98 cd in cd-rom drive and just type setup at the A:?


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Yes give that a try. And if it fails do it at the E:\ prompt as well.


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

I tried setup at the A: And got bad command or file name,
the same thing happened when I tried it from the E: I even tried them again and put the EXE at the end?What now? If anything>


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Let's try a different command.

At the A:\ prompt type E:

At the E:\ prompt type:

cd Win98

At the E:\Win98 prompt type:

Setup.exe


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

Alright! DR20 it is starting to install win98 (so far )


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Great news, I love a challenge


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

dr20 its on the part where it says setting up harware and finalizing settings :up:


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi there DR20,
I now have windows 98! I went to the control panel then to modems and it said no modem was located click next to choose mine from a list?Can or anyone else help me with this one?


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

There's two setup.exe programs on the Windows 98 disk, one on the root and one in the Win98 folder. For some reason I don't know why yet the one on the root wouldn't work but whatever it takes.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

How about the modem drivers you downloaded earlier?


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi again acacandy,
Yes I just tried the one (sla56-v3.60.03.m ) and nothing happens,when I click HAVE DISK then I scroll to the d: there is no file there but when I go to run and try to open it,it shows me the file but it doesnt open?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You can't do it that way. The file is an executable. You must put it into a folder where you saved it to. Then go to that folder and double click on it to execute it. It should produce a whole lot of baby files. Then, you will point the install to that folder.


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

I did put it in a file but when I open that folder there is only one thing in it and when I click on that ( sla56-v3.60.03.m ) I right clicked on it then clicked open and nothing happens.???


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Go to that folder and double click on the file.....DO NOT right click on it. You should get a winzip pop up box with a setup option.


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

I made a folder and named it STUFF thats where I put this file,when I open the stuff folder I see one thing I doubled clicked it and absolutley nothing happens?


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

it was not a zipped file when I downloaded it?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I just downloaded it myself. I double clicked on it and got a pop up box with a setup option.

Do you have Winzip installed? 

I have to call it a night soon, so if I don't reply, don't think I've just up and disappeared, cause I did 

I'll check on you tomorrow.


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

File Name: SLA56-V3.60.03-MV-WIN98.exe
Driver Version: 3.60.03
Driver Date: November 17, 2003 
Driver Size: 3.2 MB 
I am going to download it again,although when it ask where to download it to it says its an application.Yes I put winzip 9 on the machine I am working on.


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

ok i downloaded it again and burned it to a cd,popped in the cd and went to run and this time there were two files there one has a cd beside it and is a program file! When I try to open it it says ZIP FILE IS CORRUPT IF YOU DOWNLOADED TRY DOWNLOADING IT AGAIN?


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi all  I have windows 98 working and I have aol!!!!!!!!!! The modem driver once I got a copy that wasnt corrupted worked fine! I have been online with it and had no problems,except I have no sound And my color is messed up.Can anyone help me to get the drivers I need for my video,sound,and dvd player?

Thanks for all the PATIENCE you all showed me while trying just to get windows installed!

Many Many thanks!

Maranda


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi mizzfire,

Download and install PC Wizard, it will get the information on your hardware that you'll need to get the proper drivers:

http://www.cpuid.com/pcw.php


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I knew you would get the modem driver installed. I'm glad that one worked.

Video Driver 
Description: S3 ProSavageDDR 
File Type: Original Driver 
Operating System: XP 
Version: 6.13.10.1100 
Download File: Click here to download ( 4.45 MB )

You need that video driver.

http://www.emachines.com/support/support_info.html?prodName=T2482

Now, all we need to do is find a 98 flavor


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Windows 9x/Me/NT4.0/2000
S3 ProSavageDDR Display Driver

Try that one there:

http://www.ecsusa.com/downloads/drivers_vga.html


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi AcaCandy and DR20,
I downloaded the pc wizard thingy and installed it but it's just sitting there doing nothing and It is confusing me so bad! I did just download the driver from the link you left for me Aca,it's on 25%.Hopefully this will work for my video!Thanks again.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I think the reason DR20 wanted you to download that program, was to id the card, he probably missed all my hard research on page 2 with the hardware info


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

Help!!!!!! I got booted and my download stopped,when I went back to get it again I noticed that there are 2 there PROW9X413013033 AND PROW9X413013018

which do I need?


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi mizzfire,

Yes I did miss the hardware info on page 2 so you should be set as far as getting most of the drivers and working with Aca. I didn't see anything for your sound card though but we'll cross the bridge when you get to it.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I would think either should work. I looked at the first one under VIA, but we can download them both.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It's onboard too DR 

AC '97 Audio Driver -- that should be pretty easy  I hope


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Yeah I missed that. Ok you got everything then, she can just ditch that program.


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

Ok Aca I have downloaded both of the video drivers,I am on my way to put them on a cd.I will post back with the results!Thanks


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

before I use a whole cd just for the video driver,where do I get my sound driver and the dvd driver?


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

Or is it software I need for my dvd? Or both?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

DVD will need software, you should have gotten that with the drive.

I'm looking at these drivers, but am still googling. If you don't close the cd while burning, you can add more files.

http://www.viaarena.com/?PageID=328


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

I am downloading the audio driver now from the link you left.Did I misunderstand,have I already gotten the driver for the dvd? And If so the software came with it?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Everything you need for the DVD drive should be on the cd that came with it.


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

I dont have any of the disk that came with the computer,the only thing I have is the windows 98 disk,which I now know was not the windows version that came with the computer.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, you may have to buy a DVD program. There may be some free ones out there, I don't use my DVD player that much. Watching movies sitting in front of my computer just seems sacreligious


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

Is there a way to tell if this machine has a cd burner or the capability to burn cd's if I have a burning software?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What's the front of the cd drive say?


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

the top tray says DVD-ROM the bottom tray says COMPACT DISC REWRITABLE ULTRASPEED


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

I am reckoning that means that I dfo have a cd burner! Now the question is will I need a driver for that too or does one come with my software program which is AHEAD NERO?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ahead Nero will install what you need for the burner. The DVD-ROM, you'll need to scrounge up some software. Mine came with something, but after a reformat, I can't even find mine


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

so I am good then? The audio driver has just finished downloading so unless there is something else I am going to go ahead and burn the cd?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, from the specs, it mentions an ethernet card..........so, if you use it at all, we should scrounge around for those drivers too.

You might look in device manager and see if that is identified a bit better than onboard realtek.


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

I dont know what a ethernet is but if I need then I need it! Both of those video drivers I downloaded says CANNOT OPEN NOT A VALID ARCHIVE! What do I do now?


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

BTW the the audio driver worked!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Cool, so we have sound now?

Instead of trying to open from cd, try copying them to a folder on the hard drive.

http://drivers.soft32.com/driver/download-Realtek_RTL_8139_810x_8169_8110-24507.html

I'm looking at that one, but I'm not too certain if it'll work.


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

I went to my computer,then explore the cd then I sent the zip file to my desktop and then sent it to a folder all its own and it still says cannot open not valid archive try downloading from another source?


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

what is that driver for?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Any reason why you aren't downloading directly to this machine? Instead of having to save to a cd?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

mizzfire said:


> what is that driver for?


Hopefully the NIC card..........can you check device manager for me though? Any additional info there? Does it even appear there?


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

Well come to think of it NO! LOL I guess I could do that.Do you think it would open that video driver if I just downloaded onto the machine that its for?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Certainly worth a shot rather than jumping thru all the other hoops  Make a folder on the desktop, name it something creative like 'video driver' and save it to that.


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

ok I am now online using the machine I am working on.Now what is it exactly that I need to look for in the device mananger?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Actually, do this, start, run, type msinfo32 and hit ok...go to hardware, IRQs, edit, select all, edit, copy and come back and paste.


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

0	System timer
1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
3	VIA VT83C572/VT82C586 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller
3	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
4	Communications Port (COM1)
5	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	ECP Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus
10	VIA VT83C572/VT82C586 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller
10	Smart Link 56K Voice Modem
10	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
11	VIA VT83C572/VT82C586 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller
11	Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA)
11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14	VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller
15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15	VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, that helps a bit............Is there a cute little yellow exclamation mark appearing on a device in device manager? Right click my computer, properties, device manager.


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

ok in the device mananger there is a thing that says OTHER DEVICES ? then when I click the + there are 3 more yellow ?

PCI ETHERNET CONTROLLER
PCI MULTIMEDIA AUDIO DEVICE
PCI UNIVERSAL SERIAL BUS


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

BTW the video driver worked! The colors and overall pictures are great!!!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Great. We're getting there. Did you post that IRQ listing AFTER or BEFORE the video driver install?

I thought we had sound installed.........hmmmm.........in device manager, remove the multimedia and the usb.....then reboot and see if Windows is going to insist on finding them again.


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

I posted it after the video driver was installed.Now there is no USB with a yellow ? I removed the multimedia one and the only two left are PCI ETHERNET CONTROLLER and PCI UNINVERSAL SERIAL BUS


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you try removing the USB one as well? And you have to reboot to see if they are really going to stay gone.


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

Ok I removed them and rebooted.But when the computer came back on it was saying unknown devices found but was unable to locate drivers for them.Now I am back in the device manager and the same 3 things are back in there with the yellow ? marks.


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

I reinstalled the audio driver and now it works and the only thing in the device manager with a yellow ? is PCI ETHERNET CONTROLLER.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

And you said you have sound working? 

Try choosing the multimedia device and point it to the location of the download of sound drivers. I'm guessing you don't have sound.


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

I have sound now


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, my sanity has been reinstated 

You typed at the same time I was being confused 

You can give those realtek drivers a shot from this link and see what happens.
http://drivers.soft32.com/driver/download-Realtek_RTL_8139_810x_8169_8110-24507.html

Worst case scenario, they will cry foul saying wrong drivers or can't find that device.


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

Sorry to have confused you.I am on my way to open the realtek driver.


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

ok I have instaled the realtek driver and the only thing with a yellow ? in the device manager is PCI INIVERSAL SERIAL BUS


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, sorry for the delay, once the stock market closes, I have to do some domestic Goddess activities too 

Do you have USB connectors on the front of the computer too?


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

No problem! I too have the domestic things to do.I am in no rush.Yes I do have two usb plugs on the front of the computer but nothing is plugged in them.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well........if nothing is plugged into them, we don't have a crisis. Also, they 'may' be there in theory, but have no wiring connected from them to the motherboard. I have a case like that.......however, if Windows is finding them, then, they "SHOULD" be connected.

I see your other USB drivers were installed with Windows, so I'm not sure why those wouldn't have been as well. We can "TRY" to download some VIA 4in1 drivers for the motherboard and see if that will take care of them, but for right now, I think with our progress, I'm happy to leave it stay the way it is.

Your call.


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

My call is that I am so very happy that this thing is up and going at the rate it is!!!!!!! I am very very GRATEFUL to YOU and dr20 and the others that have helped me through this! .I think that I will leave things as they are for now.I hope someone else might be able to learn something from this thread!Many many thanks.

Maranda


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Great! I was hoping you'd see it that way too 

You did good. I'll mark this puppy solved. If you need those ports in the future, start a new thread and reference a link to this one so folks won't have to ask the same things over again


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Oh, and do me a favor, whatever tech guy told you 98 couldn't be installed, tell him Candy is looking for him


----------



## mizzfire (Jun 7, 2004)

Will do  :up:


----------

